# Eleaf istick TC-40W....



## WillieRoux (26/6/15)

*iStick 40w Features:*

Variable Wattage Power up to 40 watts
Temperature Control Mode
Tactile Round Firing Switch
2600mah Internal Battery
Compact Size similar to the iStick 30w
Stainless Steel Threading
Spring Loaded Center Pin
Available in Black, Silver, Blue, and Grey
Measures: 36.2mmx22.3mmx77.3mm
"
The iStick 40w looks very much like the iStick 20w/30w mods with nearly identical size parameters measuring 36.2mm by 22.3mm by 77.3mm. From a design standpoint the only real different between the two devices is that the iStick 40w has a round firing switch, instead of a square one on the iStick 30w, and a new menu button between the up and down arrows.

The real reason people will buy up the iStick TC40w is because it has a new temperature control feature making it one of the cheapest temperature controlled mods on the market. How well it will perform is still up for debate and customers won’t be able to get their hands on one until mid July.

Other features of the iStick 40w include a large 2600mah internal battery, stainless steel 510 threading, and a spring-loaded 510 center pin.

PS. The little holes and the top are for a lanyard and are not vent holes.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Informative 2


----------



## BumbleBee (26/6/15)

WillieRoux said:


> *iStick 40w Features:*
> 
> Variable Wattage Power up to 40 watts
> Temperature Control Mode
> ...


Oh Nice!! 

Knowing the eLeaf crew these will be very well priced, I think this device is going to be the one to get a lot of folks on a tight budget onto temp control.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Necropolis (26/6/15)

Sounds interesting - might just look at getting one when it is released in SA

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## skola (26/6/15)

@yazo...


----------



## Cave Johnson (26/6/15)

I already rated the post informative 

Nice way to venture into temp control at a reasonable price.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (26/6/15)

Interesting...a pity they left it this long and didn't set the pace once again. 

I'm just not sure this will be able to beat the EHPro SPD A5 on price though - there is already a decent entry level TC device and it's already available locally.

Hopefully Eleaf creates a reliable TC device though and doesn't require multiple iterations like most of the other entry level ones seem to 

They should have called it the tStick IMO

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (26/6/15)

Nice device
Thanks for posting @WillieRoux 

I think I will wait for the 50W version with the big battery 

I still think this form factor is a bit too small for a comfortable feel in the hand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (27/6/15)

@Silver I agree man. I personally am extremely happy with my iStick 50W and also hopefully any niggles will be corrected on that model, like the brass threads etc

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## WillieRoux (4/7/15)




----------



## kimbo (4/7/15)




----------



## n0ugh7_zw (4/7/15)

I'm sure it'll vent through the USB charge port, same as the rest of the iStick range. But with all the safeties and the quality of the device, I think the chance of a vent occurring is really remote.

The projected price I heard was $35.00-40.00 in the States.

Another point worth mentioning, seeing as Joyetech & eLeaf are like 2 halves or a koeksister, I'm guessing the board in the 40WTC will be similar to the one in the eVic VT, and I can report that 3 days in, its still treating me good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (5/7/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> I'm sure it'll vent through the USB charge port, same as the rest of the iStick range. But with all the safeties and the quality of the device, I think the chance of a vent occurring is really remote.
> 
> The projected price I heard was $35.00-40.00 in the States.
> 
> Another point worth mentioning, seeing as Joyetech & eLeaf are like 2 halves or a koeksister, I'm guessing the board in the 40WTC will be similar to the one in the eVic VT, and I can report that 3 days in, its still treating me good.


Saw em for $30.00 @Brokrvapers site (gearbest, perhaps) Quite a deal! IMO +free shipping

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (5/7/15)

Mike said:


> @Silver I agree man. I personally am extremely happy with my iStick 50W and also hopefully any niggles will be corrected on that model, like the brass threads etc


Right you are, thinking of one for a walking around mod.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/15)

Pauly Meatballs review!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WillieRoux (6/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Pauly Meatballs review!



He makes very nice high quality reviews...Can almost say...He could even make a "Reo" desirable...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (6/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Pauly Meatballs review!




Oooh, what tank is that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (6/7/15)

WillieRoux said:


> Small 1.8ml for beginners


Could be mistaken but thought it said 3ml


----------



## WillieRoux (6/7/15)

kev mac said:


> Could be mistaken but thought it said 3ml


You correct...it's a 3ml GS tank....my bad


----------



## kev mac (6/7/15)

WillieRoux said:


> You correct...it's a 3ml GS tank....my bad


Wait till you see the goblin mini.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

